# Do I need to replace the water inlet valve?



## sfrisby

I have an LG LFX25950 refrigerator where the ice maker is not making ice but the water dispenser in the door works just fine. 

The ice maker cycles through properly. I even filled the icemaker molds manually and it properly froze and released the cubes into the ice bucket.

So, it seems the problem is getting water into the ice maker. In attempt to do my own homework, I am lead to believe I should replace the water inlet valve. But, since the door gets water and I have tested the water lines, past the water inlet valve, up to where the line connects to the ice maker through the top of the back of the fridge, water is flowing. Water doesn't flow on its own. The water tab in the door needs to be depressed and water will flow out the hose in back. Not sure if that says anything about the ice maker or not. 

Do you feel the water inlet valve should still be replaced?

Thanks.
Spencer


----------



## johnjh2o

Sometimes the water line will freeze where it enters the cube tray. Try using a blow dryer at that location.


----------



## sfrisby

johnjh2o said:


> Sometimes the water line will freeze where it enters the cube tray. Try using a blow dryer at that location.



In order to address this possibility, I turned off the ice maker for about 3 or 4 days. When off, cold air is no longer blown into the ice maker. Would you think this would suffice to melt anything possibly frozen over in the line?


----------



## slownsteady

So, did it work? If not, you have to warm the line. You should probably run a pipe cleaner into the tube while it is thawed; a little clog could slow the flow enough to freeze.


----------



## sfrisby

slownsteady said:


> So, did it work? If not, you have to warm the line. You should probably run a pipe cleaner into the tube while it is thawed; a little clog could slow the flow enough to freeze.



Sorry, in my head I was stating that turning off the ice maker did not work. I will take a hair dryer to the connection and report back. Thanks.


----------



## sfrisby

Been out of town and finally got to removing the ice maker and heating the water line with a hair dryer. Nothing changed, so I am back to square one. Any other suggestions, folks?

Thanks.


----------



## nealtw

sfrisby said:


> Been out of town and finally got to removing the ice maker and heating the water line with a hair dryer. Nothing changed, so I am back to square one. Any other suggestions, folks?
> 
> Thanks.



The water line does need a certain pressure or the pump wont work.
Have you checked to see if your are getting power to the switch?


----------



## sfrisby

Does the fact you can get water out of the door not demonstrate power and pressure or is that separate from what extends beyond the door and into the ice maker?

But to answer your question, no, I have not checked for power. You are referencing the water inlet valve? What I'm trying to understand is, if the water inlet valve gets water to the door and the ice maker makes ice when the trays are filled manually, does that not demonstrate power at all points?


----------



## nealtw

Understand first, I don't know anything about these things.

I would think that there are two routes for water the door as it's own valve when you call for water no need for an electric valve.

But the ice maker does have to have some type of switch so likely held closed with a spring and a magnet that opens it but it would require some pressure to push it open.

I have had a fridge that dumped water at the door so we turned down the valve to control the flow and the ice maker quit filling. Then it was fixed by others so I don't know what the fix was.

I would want to know the switch is getting power because you could be replacing it when there is a bigger problem in the controller.


----------



## nealtw

This is helpful
http://appliancejunk.com/forums/index.php?topic=10090.0


----------



## sfrisby

Still working on this. Anyone have any other ideas based on what the above process has ruled out? Thanks for your help.


----------



## KULTULZ

Is there a diagnostic routing in your OWNER'S MANUAL?


----------



## nealtw

Borrowed this from the link above.

Re: LFX25950 refrigerator icemaker Not Producing Ice
« Reply #4 on: May 28, 2012, 04:21:00 PM »
Most commonly the ice maker needs to be reset or replaced. There are a few other variables like cabinet wiring and water line issues which are pretty rare. 

Usually I have the customer turn the unit off and back on then add water to the ice mold ( if it's empty ) and see if it cycles and how many times it drops; if it does cycle. If the ice mold is full and frozen I do a power reset and then a test mode cycle.

TEST MODE: Make sure the ice maker power ( rocker switch in "I" position ) is on. If the green cube size leds are lit on the face of the ice maker push and hold the ice cube size button until the ice maker begins a test cycle ( 3-10 sec ). The row of fingers above the mold ( where the water is held and turned into cubes ) began to rotate. At the end of the cycle, *when the fingers come back near their original position, it should fill with water.
( * Sometimes an IM will fail leaving the fingers in a position other than where they should be at the end of the cycle. On this type IM the fingers are supposed to rest slightly above the edge of the ice mold portion of the IM body on the side facing you ).

If the switch is on but the lights are not lit the IM is dead.



If it cycles but does not fill, move on to checking for 115v at the water valve when test cycling the IM again. If no voltage is ever present suspect the IM. If voltage is present make sure water is flowing through the valve by disconnecting the output side water line when testing. Voltage present but no water flow = bad water valve. 

If no voltage is present at the water valve and the IM leds are lit: The water valve relay is on the M.PCB but is digitally told to actuate by the IM pcb. The water valve terminal at connector 3 / pin 3 and a common should read 115v when the IM is at the fill position. If 115v is not present either the M.PCB or the IM is at fault. Since the IM communicates with M.PCB digitally there is no way to test this communication with basic tools. At this point it becomes an educated guess. Ice maker failures are very common on LG refrigerators and would be my choice to replace.


----------



## woodchuck

Swap the water lines on the inlet valve and press water dispenser to see if the water goes into the icemaker. 
Swap the wires on water inlet valve to see if ice maker calls for water when it dumps the ice you make manual. If it does the water will come out the water dispenser.


----------

